# 100% Polyester & Plastisol



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

We will be doing at least 125 Henley baseball jerseys. 

1 maybe 2 color

I recommended Plastisol b/c of the high quality . I am a stickler on quality.

Our customer says we can go cheaper than plastisol since these jersey's will be a one season use jersey. 

I will have to order these transfers in. 

I will also be doing #'s on back.

What would you use? 
Where would you order from? (I have transfer express in my mind). 
What temp would you use and would you use a cover sheet due to the poly. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

Stahl's sells every type of heat transfer option for performance fabrics, time and temp is dependent upon the material.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

If design is simple enough I often use vinyl, don't know if you have a cutter or not. I order my custom transfers from proworld.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depending on the jersey color, plastisol transfers may be too hot and cause the fabric to shine (discolor) after pressing. You can get away with white/light garments. Anything else may cause issues.

Using vinyl on 125 garments is very time consuming and labor intensive.

I would do direct screen print. It's also the cheapest of the 3 methods too.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have used Ace ElastiStretch Transfers for a lot of wicking poly jerseys. They have very good quality and pricing.
Usually for one or two color logos we cut our own using Enduratex Resolve Plus if not a large quantity.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

jeannekay said:


> If design is simple enough I often use vinyl, don't know if you have a cutter or not. I order my custom transfers from proworld.


I considered vinyl.... if it's a one color job... simple design logo with tail... will be some weeding. Would also be cheaper I'm sure. 

THanks


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

pmzirkle said:


> We have used Ace ElastiStretch Transfers for a lot of wicking poly jerseys. They have very good quality and pricing.
> Usually for one or two color logos we cut our own using Enduratex Resolve Plus if not a large quantity.


THanks for the recommendation. I will check them out today!


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

splathead said:


> Depending on the jersey color, plastisol transfers may be too hot and cause the fabric to shine (discolor) after pressing. You can get away with white/light garments. Anything else may cause issues.
> 
> Using vinyl on 125 garments is very time consuming and labor intensive.
> 
> I would do direct screen print. It's also the cheapest of the 3 methods too.


I was worried about the shine too! I have a royal jersey with white/blk transfer and a yellow gold transfer with a white/blk ransfer. 

Thanks for the thoughts....I do not have the ability to do actual screen print.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fanatic said:


> Thanks for the thoughts....I do not have the ability to do actual screen print.


Sub it out. It should still be cheaper than vinyl.

You may still have an issue with press shine using vinyl too.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Fanatic said:


> Thanks for the thoughts....I do not have the ability to do actual screen print.


For a job like this you might be better off hiring it out to a screen printer to do the fronts. Direct print plastisol is the cheapest and fastest way to print this type of quantity (not sure what your customer had in mind when he suggested you use something cheaper than plastisol...). 

With your shirt markup and print markup, you should be able to make a profit of $200 (or more) without doing any work. And if you do the numbers yourself using vinyl, there's another $300 or more.


----------



## BlaNkTshirt (Jan 20, 2015)

Use vinyl for jersey


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you... he already has the 100% poly jerseys - so I will have no profit there. 
I know what the per shirt budget is. 

My concern is the bleeding, especially with the blk. on yellow jersey. 
My 2nd concern is the shine from the heat, which I will have to deal with either way I go. I am thinking Vinyl now b/c I won't have to worry about bleed, just shine. 

I am going to contact our 2 local shops to check their pricing, so I can be competitive with my price. 

Who is your favorite quality vinyl transfer provider?

I am looking at TransferExpress POLYTRANS as a possibility.... good idea?

Also checking HeatTransferWarehouse.
Any other recommendations?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Fanatic said:


> Thank you... he already has the 100% poly jerseys - so I will have no profit there.
> I know what the per shirt budget is.
> 
> My concern is the bleeding, especially with the blk. on yellow jersey.


If a customer supplies the shirts I still add a markup. That's part of the profit of a job. Black on yellow isn't going to bleed. I'd love to print this job and I suspect you'll have no trouble getting someone to do it. And I'd print the numbers with stencils.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'm adding you to my list of contacts for contract work


----------

